# poundmetoo



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

why do "men" in america get so emotional about everything nowadays?


what happen to logic and reason and bluntness and a scrote full of testosterone and self-confidence and buddies giving each other a ration of it and letting stuff roll off your back?


has everyone let political correctness and feelings take over? am i the only one left?


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

Did you just assume everyone’s gender? That’s not cool dude.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Ish said:


> why do "men" in america get so emotional about everything nowadays?
> 
> what happen to logic and reason and bluntness and a scrote full of testosterone and self-confidence and buddies giving each other a ration of it and letting stuff roll off your back?
> 
> has everyone let political correctness and feelings take over? am i the only one left?


Not the only one left. One thing I would add is that it is not just men but people in general. Whatever happened to "Sticks & Stones ...."? Now it is "how can I twist this to mean something bad".

Cliff


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

tail-chaser said:


> Did you just assume everyoneâ€™s gender? Thatâ€™s not cool dude.


hah!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

More John Wayne and a whole lot less RuPaul. 

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

karstopo said:


> More John Wayne and a whole lot less RuPaul.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


careful, comments like that get deleted by mods now because ninnies get butt-hurt and complain.

; )


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Bayoutalker said:


> Not the only one left. One thing I would add is that it is not just men but people in general. Whatever happened to "Sticks & Stones ...."? Now it is "how can I twist this to mean something bad".
> 
> Cliff


agreed, i just expect more out of men.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I call it gender confusion. The lines between the sexes are getting removed by a small majority with a loud voice and we are sitting around and letting it happen. "Itâ€™s not normal for a young man to be normal". We are forced to accept these concepts or we will be chastised for not being tolerant. If you want it different, make it different. Speak out when the opportunity arises and call them out on their ignorant concepts. Raise your children with your beliefs and point out the short comings of an ignorant media and populace belief. If we don't do this we will be lost and forgotten going down a path that will lead to no good. Sorry Iâ€™ve got the time to get on my soap box this is a fly fishing forum so here is a pic.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Fishsurfer said:


> I call it gender confusion. The lines between the sexes are getting removed by a small majority with a loud voice and we are sitting around and letting it happen. "Itâ€™s not normal for a young man to be normal". We are forced to accept these concepts or we will be chastised for not being tolerant. If you want it different, make it different. Speak out when the opportunity arises and call them out on their ignorant concepts. Raise your children with your beliefs and point out the short comings of an ignorant media and populace belief. If we don't do this we will be lost and forgotten going down a path that will lead to no good. Sorry Iâ€™ve got the time to get on my soap box this is a fly fishing forum so here is a pic.


Nice pic, where was that?

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Fishsurfer said:


> I call it gender confusion. The lines between the sexes are getting removed by a small majority with a loud voice and we are sitting around and letting it happen. "Itâ€™s not normal for a young man to be normal". We are forced to accept these concepts or we will be chastised for not being tolerant. If you want it different, make it different. Speak out when the opportunity arises and call them out on their ignorant concepts. Raise your children with your beliefs and point out the short comings of an ignorant media and populace belief. If we don't do this we will be lost and forgotten going down a path that will lead to no good. Sorry Iâ€™ve got the time to get on my soap box this is a fly fishing forum so here is a pic.


preach on, brother!

is that an old film picture, or a dig mod?


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

It's a digital enhancement that a friend of mine did on his cell phone. I didn't even know he took the picture till he sent it to me. This is a spot that trapped quite a few redfish when it flooded and since then I heard they died off when it heated up in the summer. It is behind Quintana beach. It would be a pretty good spot if there was a channel that fed water to it all the time from the intercostal but it would most likely allow sand flow into the waterway.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Fishsurfer said:


> It's a digital enhancement that a friend of mine did on his cell phone. I didn't even know he took the picture till he sent it to me. This is a spot that trapped quite a few redfish when it flooded and since then I heard they died off when it heated up in the summer. It is behind Quintana beach. It would be a pretty good spot if there was a channel that fed water to it all the time from the intercostal but it would most likely allow sand flow into the waterway.


I saw a die off there once. Lots of drum and redfish were dead and rotting and I supposed got cooked or hypoxic in the drought reduced lake. I never fished in the lake. Looks like from the photo it is firm bottomed.

Nice photo.


----------



## rvd2 (Dec 3, 2016)

Ish said:


> why do "men" in america get so emotional about everything nowadays?
> 
> what happen to logic and reason and bluntness and a scrote full of testosterone and self-confidence and buddies giving each other a ration of it and letting stuff roll off your back?
> 
> has everyone let political correctness and feelings take over? am i the only one left?


I routinely talk plenty blunt Ish and am always on standby to kick the Ish outta those desiring such, while rolling with my scrote full...


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

*Rant in 3, 2, 1...*

This conversation reminds me of this scene in Gran Torino






Anyways, it all probably started with breaking down and diminishing of the image of strong male leaders in TV shows, movies and commercials for the past 20 years. The image of fathers on TV is so often portrayed as some bumbling idiot with no backbone. You rarely, if ever, see a father portrayed as the strong leader of the family and I think it's taken a toll on how children have seen and respected (or lack thereof) their fathers as well as what their perception of what a father should be in the home. Couple that with the growing amount of kids that are being raised without a father or without strong male role models and there's a big problem, specifically in the areas of self worth, self esteem and how to deal with confrontation.

Social media also plays a huge role in it all. Basically you have an entire generation that's grown up with a digital fantasy platform that they look to for self worth and approval. It's also a place they can spout off stupid opinions and feel validated by like minded idiots that will agree with them. Conversely, if someone disagrees with them they can attack them and call them a bigot without any serious repercussion. Technology, despite all it's great advancements, is continually blurring the lines of reality and actual human interaction isn't promoted so why would people now a days understand things like civil discourse or calling your buddy a d!ckhead? In the end we're left with kids who don't know how to interact with each other, have low self esteem and in many cases either have a father who doesn't care to teach, has low self esteem himself and is unequipped to teach or isn't present to teach his kids how to deal with these things.


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Rush talks a lot about the wussification of America. It is a consorted effort by the left to diminish the role of strong men & fathers.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

southpaw said:


> This conversation reminds me of this scene in Gran Torino


that was the last good movie i saw, and it's probably one of the best movies ever made.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Bearkat said:


> Rush talks a lot about the wussification of America. It is a consorted effort by the left to diminish the role of strong men & fathers.


yup, and by the looks of some of the puzzies around here they're winning.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

rvd2 said:


> I routinely talk plenty blunt Ish and am always on standby to kick the Ish outta those desiring such, while rolling with my scrote full...


obviously....i mean 46 posts...that's a lot of blunt.


----------



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

I think 2Cool and The Drake forums are two different types of people Ish. 

People from Texas aren't as mad at the world during the winter months like the drake northerners. 

Am I wrong?


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

UltralightBoatworksLLC said:


> I think 2Cool and The Drake forums are two different types of people Ish.
> 
> People from Texas aren't as mad at the world during the winter months like the drake northerners.
> 
> Am I wrong?


Wait, there's a forum where people get even more butthurt than guys on here?


----------



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

southpaw said:


> Wait, there's a forum where people get even more butthurt than guys on here?


Not more butthurt. Just sarcastic and internet bully post after post like Ish. Most of it comes from guys who know each other and are just giving their ole fishing internet buddies a hard time or calling out product whores or weak product posts.

Which can be funny to some folks, if you understand Ish's (or other poster's) demeanor.

I like people that call it like it is. Usually followed up by attaboys where an attaboy is respected, appreciated and deserving.


----------



## rvd2 (Dec 3, 2016)

Ish said:


> obviously....i mean 46 posts...that's a lot of blunt.


Funny. I thought you were talking about real life in the flesh blunt? Virtual ishblunt is pretend like video games but I bet you love video games too don't you?

Clarification needed... A "scrote full of testosterone" is involved in virtual ishblunt for you? I don't think we can be friends.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

UltralightBoatworksLLC said:


> Not more butthurt. Just sarcastic and internet bully post after post like Ish. Most of it comes from guys who know each other and are just giving their ole fishing internet buddies a hard time or calling out product whores or weak product posts.
> 
> Which can be funny to some folks, if you understand Ish's (or other poster's) demeanor.
> 
> I like people that call it like it is. Usually followed up by attaboys where an attaboy is respected, appreciated and deserving.


I'm proud to call this human a friend


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

rvd2 said:


> Funny. I thought you were talking about real life in the flesh blunt? Virtual ishblunt is pretend like video games but I bet you love video games too don't you?
> 
> Clarification needed... A "scrote full of testosterone" is involved in virtual ishblunt for you? I don't think we can be friends.


relax, i was messing with you. : )


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

UltralightBoatworksLLC said:


> I think 2Cool and The Drake forums are two different types of people Ish.
> 
> People from Texas aren't as mad at the world during the winter months like the drake northerners.
> 
> Am I wrong?


dunno, i hain't screwed around on there much in years.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

UltralightBoatworksLLC said:


> Not more butthurt. Just sarcastic and internet bully post after post like Ish. Most of it comes from guys who know each other and are just giving their ole fishing internet buddies a hard time or calling out product whores or weak product posts.
> 
> Which can be funny to some folks, if you understand Ish's (or other poster's) demeanor.
> 
> I like people that call it like it is. Usually followed up by attaboys where an attaboy is respected, appreciated and deserving.


Attaboy! : )


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

I’ll be the first to admit that I get caught up in the social media $hit at times and give things online too much credit.

However, spending 3 or 4 days down the beach and camping/fishing will “reset” me. It’s a nice reprieve. In general, being outside and a little sweat and suffering is a good thing. In my opinion anyway.


----------



## rvd2 (Dec 3, 2016)

UltralightBoatworksLLC said:


> Not more butthurt. Just sarcastic and internet bully post after post like Ish. Most of it comes from guys who know each other and are just giving their ole fishing internet buddies a hard time or calling out product whores or weak product posts.
> 
> Which can be funny to some folks, if you understand Ish's (or other poster's) demeanor.
> 
> I like people that call it like it is. Usually followed up by attaboys where an attaboy is respected, appreciated and deserving.


Quality post, pm inbound.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

I indetify has a fly fisherman...


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

so what were you drinking last night?


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Ish said:


> so what were you drinking last night?


Mad dog 20/20


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)




----------

